# Kenwood receiver KR-V106R



## timpolo (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello,

First of all, thanks in advance for any input, suggestions or answers concerning this question.

I have the above receiver, Kenwood KR-V106R. When i power the device up the only light that turns on is the "Power Stand By" light on the lower right hand corner on the face of the device. The power button when pushed seems to do nothing at all. No other light are on the display just the above mentioned. I don't have the remote for this device. Any suggestions or ideas? 

Thank you,

Tim.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Did you just get this unit or have you had it a while? If you have had it a while, when was the last time it worked? Has it been sitting or other environment changes since last running?


----------



## timpolo (Nov 1, 2012)

I have had this unit for a long time. It has been sitting around for quite a few years, 7 or 8 years!!


----------

